# 15 outty 800 and 29.5 outlaw 2



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

Will 29.5 outlaw 2s fit a 15 outta 800 with just a pipe lift and fender trimming or will ai,need a lift as well?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would imagine they'll fit w/ a pipe lift. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

They'll fit with the spacers and minor trimming to the floorboards, but actually would have less clearance with a bracket lift. - The trailing arms swing forward as they swing down, thus creating even less room between the tires and floorboards.


----------

